# Surgeries to go ahead and get before SHTF



## aero_3642 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was thinking about getting all my fillings done so that I don't have to worry for a long time if shtf. Heck, I'm thinking of even getting some false teeth made to speed up the process.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

If you can afford it, get LAZEX, if your vision is impaired and you break your glasses you could be up a creek without a paddle!
I've heard around here, Iowa, it costs about 4000 bucks but hey it would be invaluable in an SHTF situation!!!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Lasix x2 is highly recommended as he said. You want a good shooting and reading eye. ::redsnipe::


----------



## prep2live (Feb 17, 2012)

Gallbladder, eyes with lazex, any dental work, tonsils, allergy shots for increasing immunity, and a good haircut!


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

Thinking about having my wife get breast implants. That way I'll have something to play with in the event there's no TV/internet.  




Sorry folks. Thought I'd inject a little humor into a subject I usually take very seriously (prepping, that is).


----------



## Mad_Max (Jan 3, 2012)

AlotToLearn said:


> Thinking about having my wife get breast implants. That way I'll have something to play with in the event there's no TV/internet.
> 
> Sorry folks. Thought I'd inject a little humor into a subject I usually take very seriously (prepping, that is).


 ::clapping:: ::clapping:: ::clapping:: ::clapping:: ::clapping:: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm laughing so hard at that one that my side is hurting now! LOL!!!!!! I showed my wife and said, see, others are doing it too! LOL!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I ALREADY SEEN ENOUGH SURGERY FOR A LIFETIME, NO SIR! TITANIUM FEMUR AND HEEL IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME. NO THANK YOU SIR! :shock:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

aero_3642 said:


> I was thinking about getting all my fillings done so that I don't have to worry for a long time if shtf. Heck, I'm thinking of even getting some false teeth made to speed up the process.


I had a filling come out the day after hurricane Katrina. Once everything calmed down I had the 6 fillings I have replaced with a polymer fillings.

Having good teeth benefits your over all heath, very important before and after if SHTF.

Good thread !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I had a filling come out the day after hurricane Katrina. Once everything calmed down I had the 6 fillings I have replaced with a polymer fillings.
> 
> Having good teeth benefits your over all heath, very important before and after if SHTF.
> 
> Good thread !


I busted up my shoulder and was in a sling before Hurricane Frederick. Think Dad gave me a pass on any cleanup work? HA!

Hell to the NO.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Just had a tetanus booster so I'm good for another ten years, in the process of getting some crowns done so my teeth should be good for awhile, already had my appendix removed years ago, overall I have been blessed and have been pretty healthy other then a kidney stone once every 30 years , so I won't have to worry about that unless I live to see 93.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

acidlittle said:


> If you can afford it, get LAZEX, if your vision is impaired and you break your glasses you could be up a creek without a paddle!
> I've heard around here, Iowa, it costs about 4000 bucks but hey it would be invaluable in an SHTF situation!!!


Lasik in Kentucky is 250$ an eye !

Lowest Price on LASIK in Town! LASIK starting at $250!?

I've found it high as 300$ and as low as 120$ per eye


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Get your roids taken care of!  I'm an old man who has done too much heavy lifting.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A bottle in front of me before a frontal lobotomy


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SGT E said:


> Lasik in Kentucky is 250$ an eye !
> 
> Lowest Price on LASIK in Town! LASIK starting at $250!?
> 
> I've found it high as 300$ and as low as 120$ per eye


Something about discount Lasik is concerning to me lol


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> A bottle in front of me before a frontal lobotomy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure what kind of surgery is required for this, but ............ if your ever gonna grow a set, get after it.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Prostate....
And I hear every guy cringe.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thelibrarian (Jan 25, 2017)

Haemorrhoid removal.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Laser eye surgery


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, I'll join in to this Zombie Thread. If you have the money for uninsured elective surgery, here's some to consider (for the serious prepper only):

Lasix, as previously mentioned (won't have to prep eyeglasses, could improve your aim)
Tonsils and adenoids removal (if they haven't been already)
Wisdom teeth removal (they could erupt later in life causing trouble, mine did)
Full spectrum vaccinations (including tropical diseases in case of global warming)
Facial hair electrolysis for the men (don't have to prep shaving cream and razors) 
Appendix removal (don't know if you can find a doctor to go along with this one)
Spleen removal (just in case you fall (or get thrown) from a tall building)
Titanium knee joint replacement (might as well get ready for the inevitable)

See better, run faster, jump higher, become the Bionic Prepper. We HAVE the technology! (No, I haven't been drinking, I'm on a Trump-Intoxication.)


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you have the Section 125 program thru work - get that baby harnessed up to carry the full benefit for the operation and post recovery ...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Leon said:


> I ALREADY SEEN ENOUGH SURGERY FOR A LIFETIME, NO SIR! TITANIUM FEMUR AND HEEL IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME. NO THANK YOU SIR! :shock:


I'll second Leon's post. I've done all I'm going to do until the next surgery.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so thankful for getting my eyes lasered, my headaches are completely gone and I can see a lot farther than anyone I know, I even took up photography lol
I paid $6K but it was worth every penny, I can come back and get them fixed again over the years and not get charged.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TG said:


> I'm so thankful for getting my eyes lasered, my headaches are completely gone and I can see a lot farther than anyone I know, I even took up photography lol
> I paid $6K but it was worth every penny, *I can come back and get them fixed again over the years and not get charged.*


wish they had that option when I had my surgery done - one of the problems being a pioneer ....


----------

